# Northern pike fishing In east harbor???



## exciter

was talking to a guy this evening that said he heard there was some decent pike fishing in the fall in east harbor? Has anyone ever had much luck for pike there? 
Just looking for other areas to fish this fall, we're headed to metzgers marsh this weekend but thought maybe a trip to east harbor should be on our near future schedule?
Any input would be great !
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Bassthumb

I'm sure some are picked up but I doubt it's got a targetable population any time of year. Kind of like musky in Erie, some are caught every year but nobody really goes out there and targets them. East harbor is awesome for largemouth and bluegill, but anything else would be hit or miss at best imo. The best pike fishing in northern Ohio would be at metzgers marsh, mosquito, west branch, cuyahoga river near Kent, lake Rockwell and ladue. Just my opinion and I certainly have not fished everywhere but I've caught pike in all of the above places. For giant pike your best bet would be mosquito.


----------



## ErieEye

Been fishing east harbor for bass for 20 plus years. Have yet to catch a pike. I do remember seeing one laying dead on shore probably 15 years ago. That's the first and last one I've seen there. If you want pike head up to michigan.


----------



## sdkohio

I found this guy floating in E Harbor in July. He was nearly dead. I tried to revive him (ran him back and forth in the water), but he didn't seem like he was going to make it.

Muskie... I think


----------



## bladeslinger

Definitely a musky.


----------



## Wandawega1

I caught a few there in 2013. Throwing spinnerbaits and spoons near the dredged channels. Mostly snakes, but had one low 30s. Definitely not fast action, but there are fish there.


----------



## laynhardwood

I have caught pike in east harbor never a musky. That is pretty cool to see a musky in there. It is by the inlet and the crazy current could have drug it in from the main lake though so it's hard to say if it was living in there or the lake but still cool.


----------



## percidaeben

sdkohio said:


> View attachment 194809
> 
> 
> I found this guy floating in E Harbor in July. He was nearly dead. I tried to revive him (ran him back and forth in the water), but he didn't seem like he was going to make it.
> 
> Muskie... I think


Great Lakes Muskellunge strain. Beautiful fish. As the weed growth continues in Erie, the Muskie will become more prevalent.


----------



## percidaeben

I've heard that the back end of Sandusky Bay is a sleeper Pike bite. Never fished it though.


----------



## sdkohio

The Musky was in the Lily pads around the island.


----------



## AtticaFish

I've been up to East Harbor numerous times and always thought it looked like a pike place during late late summer an fall. The late weed growth can hide all sorts of odd ball species. I fished just in the campground boat launch harbor 2 weeks back and caught 2, 8.5" perch and actually saw a 10" perch caught. All these game fish roam in search of food..............


----------



## Raylaser

Just curious, when you are saying East Harbor, I know you are referring to Lake Erie but exactly where is East Harbor?? Thanks!


----------



## AtticaFish

Try this....... https://www.google.com/maps/@41.5406446,-82.8002115,14.5z

The one to the south is East Harbor. One in the middle is... Middle Harbor. Northern most is West harbor that stretches back to the West through the channels as well. If you switch to the Earth type map, you can see where the water is a little easier.


----------



## Raylaser

Thanks Attica, that all makes sense. I am familiar with this area just not referring to it specifically as "East Harbor" but hey duhhh! I am originally from Michigan and still do much of my fishing there but have recently begun to expand my Ohio fishing experience to branch out from just the Maumee and local ponds!! Thanks again!


----------



## Raylaser

Hey Attica: I assume there are public access sites all around but I have no boat so would be looking for good wadding entry points or good pier/dock fishing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Raylaser

PS: I target just about anything from Bluegills to Walleye so species isn't the main objective, just a good place to stay active. I do C&R for the most part, but will keep a good eater eye or perch!


----------



## scott1965

Raylaser said:


> Hey Attica: I assume there are public access sites all around but I have no boat so would be looking for good wadding entry points or good pier/dock fishing. Any suggestions?


----------



## scott1965

East Harbor has a park and plenty of shore access to fish. If trying to fish the dredged channel or around the island, a boat, (even a very small one ) would be needed. There is good largemouth, whitebass, and panfish opportunities along the stone inlet that extends into the lake.


----------



## Raylaser

scott1965 said:


> East Harbor has a park and plenty of shore access to fish. If trying to fish the dredged channel or around the island, a boat, (even a very small one ) would be needed. There is good largemouth, whitebass, and panfish opportunities along the stone inlet that extends into the lake.


Thanks Scott!! Good intel and much appreciated!


----------



## mmeyer1977

Buddy got one at night this spring. Ive witnessed a couple more caught but released. Some bigger some about the same size. The one in the picture is 38in. I wouldve let it go if i caught it. We were in the bay.. Near coal docks.


----------



## KingFisher89

Did you catch those walleye in the bay this spring?


----------



## mmeyer1977

KingFisher89 said:


> Did you catch those walleye in the bay this spring?


Yes we did. They stayed in the bay till mid june.


----------



## laynhardwood

That looks like a fun evening


----------



## mmeyer1977

laynhardwood said:


> That looks like a fun evening


Yes it was. Mouth of coal docks early May. Cedar point breakwall end of may till mid june. Buddy did well over by baypoint same time frame.


----------

